# LRM S.F. Bike pics



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres how it went down. i will start with the sweepstakes winners: :biggrin: 

TRIKE

3rd Place: ME!








2nd Place: Freddy from Legions b.c.








1st Place Low Vintage b.c. Excaliber (sp?) I forgot to take a picture of it. 
:happysad: 

I know someone has a picture out there.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn your murals look good. Get a closeup of them. 

I didnt know livin leged was still competing, I love that trike.

Congrats on your sweepstakes!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

was wim there? did he really mess up his bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sweepstakes for 2 Wheelers.

3rd Place Wimone LOW VINTAGE B.C. !!!!!








2nd Place Sweet and Sour, UCE b.c.








1st Place Aftershock 818's bike UCE b.c.









I have lots of pictures but its going to be a bit before they are all up. I also have detail shot of everything.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

hey,socios prez did you end up taking the lil picture you wanted to take? I have pics to but they came out kinda dark.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Blvd Kings b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 22 2005, 08:06 AM~3669008
> *hey,socios prez did you end up taking the lil picture you wanted to take? I have pics to but they came out kinda dark.
> *


No, I fucked up and foorgot to do it.  It sucks cause everyone was there. 

This is the only show that Livin Legend goes to.

I didnt get to see the damage on Wims bike. It was on the other side and I didnt want to be disrespectful and bother someone about it. Im glad he brought out his bike. It serves as an example to many people. Even if you bike is a little messed up, you should go out there. Its not always about the trophy.


----------



## DodgingBulletz (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't want to mess up your post but I really liked this one that I saw at the Show.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

That had to be a nice Trike to beat Livin Legend? Anyone have any pic of that Trike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DodgingBulletz_@Aug 22 2005, 08:16 AM~3669050
> *I don't want to mess up your post but I really liked this one that I saw at the Show.
> *


If anyone else has pictures, dont be shy. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Impalas b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

16". I think Low Creations b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Evil Ways b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Elite b.c.

















This bike was spinning way to fast so I never got any goo pics of it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was cool i got 2nd place in mild.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More of flash.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 22 2005, 10:19 AM~3669067
> *That had to be a nice Trike to beat Livin Legend? Anyone have any pic of that Trike?
> *


i have one but i'm at work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Aftershock


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a really nice bike. I love that paint.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 22 2005, 10:19 AM~3669067
> *That had to be a nice Trike to beat Livin Legend? Anyone have any pic of that Trike?
> *


here is some of that trike, post #37
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=198123&st=20


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 09:48 AM~3668913
> *Sweepstakes for 2 Wheelers.
> 
> 3rd Place Wimone LOW VINTAGE B.C. !!!!!
> ...



i'm liking that cruiser seat look :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 22 2005, 10:33 AM~3669127
> *it was cool i got 2nd place in mild.
> *


congratulations !!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

AFTERSHOCK IS FEATURED IN THE NEW LRM. IN THE PHOTOS THERE ARENT ANY MURALS ON THE REAR WINGS. JUST LOOKS OPEN. GLAD THEY GOT FILLED IN. LOOKS AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More Sweet and Sour









Can you see the Uce plaque in the paint? Details buddy, details...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Noe


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice bikes how did the uce chopper do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 22 2005, 09:02 AM~3669235
> *nice bikes how did the uce chopper do
> *


He said he didnt place.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 10:56 AM~3669201
> *More Sweet and Sour
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
that bike has all of the ideas that i had for my bike like paint colors and patterns


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 09:56 AM~3669201
> *More Sweet and Sour
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Looking Pic's Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

209 Style b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Low83cutty's bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This trike was lifted from the front and the back.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

crazy bikes :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: That first trike is yours?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 22 2005, 09:31 AM~3669402
> *crazy bikes :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: That first trike is yours?? :0
> *


Thats mine, and Noe that is a switch.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 10:04 AM~3669246
> *He said he didnt place.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lifes Finest b.c.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 22 2005, 09:47 AM~3669491
> *WOW
> *


he got 2nd place 26" class


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 10:44 AM~3669467
> *Thats mine, and Noe that is a switch.
> *


great work, looks damn clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OG Legions, This guy place in the 16" class but if you notice, its still a 20" frame? See the big gap from the rim to the frame.

















Does this seat look familiar?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

thats a nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like that display


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 22 2005, 10:11 AM~3669631
> *i like that display
> *


The display is kinda beat up. Its kinda crazy when you think about but Wimone beat thhat bike.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM!!! Nice pics Homie! If you dont mind im going to save some of these I never seen most of these bikes and its nice to see Legions still reppin OG style!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sdlkod


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New Style b.c.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 11:58 AM~3669565
> *OG Legions, This guy place in the 16" class but if you notice, its still a 20" frame? See the big gap from the rim to the frame.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was dr frankenstein next to livin legend. Kool, i like that bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think this bike beat mine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chicano Legacy b.c.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

dose anyone have more pics on the trikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Aug 22 2005, 12:02 PM~3670261
> *dose anyone have more pics on the trikes
> *


Thats all the trikes homie. Not that many thins year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dukes b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sabor Latino b.c.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO NOONE GOT THE PIC OF THE TRIKE THAT TOOK OUT LIVIN LEGEND??

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 22 2005, 02:14 PM~3670324
> *SO NOONE GOT THE PIC OF THE TRIKE THAT TOOK OUT LIVIN LEGEND??
> 
> LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT.
> *


i have it but i'm at work, let me see if i can find it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

26"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This bike was not competing but it was still in a vendors booth.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that bike answers some questions


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More OG Legions


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ive seen alot of bikes with a thing on there back tire to transport them its got like 2 arches and 4 small wheels on it to keep it str8. where do u get them from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Friscos Finest b.c.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2005, 02:31 PM~3670427
> *ive seen alot of bikes with a thing on there back tire to transport them its got like 2 arches and 4 small wheels on it to keep it str8. where do u get them from?
> *


i got one at academy, except mine doesn't have wheels


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

like that in that pic! i need to buy one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 22 2005, 12:14 PM~3670324
> *SO NOONE GOT THE PIC OF THE TRIKE THAT TOOK OUT LIVIN LEGEND??
> 
> LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT.
> *


Its this one. I know you guys have seen it before.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Good turn out of bikes. Nice pics!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Random


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Viejitos b.c. They also took most members.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0 Good detail pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more Viejitos trike. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 08:26 AM~3669106
> *16". I think Low Creations b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


its LOW CONSPIRACY


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

HEY RAUL, DID YOU GET ANY PICS OF BETTY BOOP!!! SHE TOOK 3RD IN MILD!!!! NOT BAD FOR HER FIRST SHOW EVER!!!!!
HEY CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE.... EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD YESTERDAY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 22 2005, 01:22 PM~3670781
> *its LOW CONSPIRACY
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Socios great pic once again. Very good turnout. I would also like say congrats to all of you you placed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Luxurious b.c. / Sic N Twisted's bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Low Vintage b.c. - Dark Knight


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no Layitlow.com group picture?? :dunno:


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

nice pics socios b.c. prez!


----------



## JAGGED EDGE(408) (May 16, 2005)

WHO TOOK FIRST IN 20'' RADICAL 2 WHEELER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 06:34 PM~3668846
> *Heres how it went down. i will start with the sweepstakes winners:  :biggrin:
> 
> TRIKE
> ...


:twak: Why didn't you take a pic of 1st place trike?

So that means Bike of the Year is still open until San Antonio. :biggrin: 

Damn, you know if someone beat out Livin Legend it must be off da hook cuz that was Trike of the year 2 years :0


----------



## JAGGED EDGE(408) (May 16, 2005)

WHO TOOK 1ST IN 2 WHEEL RADICAL


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 22 2005, 03:56 PM~3671051
> *:twak:  Why didn't you take a pic of 1st place trike?
> 
> So that means Bike of the Year is still open until San Antonio.  :biggrin:
> ...


hey tony

i was talking to matt the other night and we cam to the conclusion that your coming to the miami show next year. You have no say in this, you do as we tell you :biggrin: Your coming down here and your gonna like it. :biggrin: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry but I messed up and we diidnt take a group picture. I met Aftershock 818, low83cutty and some other lil people. Wimone was there, sic n twisted, luxurious b.c, DVS, clown confution, I forgot who else i met. 

I was talking to wimone about his bike and Excalier was next to it. I talked to Wimone forever and I had to go somewhere and I just never got a picture of it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That drum bike still belong to the Kottonmouth drummer Lou Dog? Was he wandering around? I remember seeing a pic of him in a mag (LRB?) with a club shirt on but couldn't tell which one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i was wonderin bout the group pic lol but i was all over the place and still didnt get pics of everything ill have to upload them off my cam tonight


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 02:07 PM~3671139
> *Im sorry but I messed up and we diidnt take a group picture. I met Aftershock 818, low83cutty and some other lil people. Wimone was there, sic n twisted, luxurious b.c, DVS, clown confution, I forgot who else i met.
> 
> I was talking to wimone about his bike and Excalier was next to it. I talked to Wimone forever and I  had to go somewhere and I just never got a picture of it.
> *


HEY RAUL, CONGRAT'S ON THE 3RD PLACE SWEEPSTAKES!!! YOU KNOW THIS MEANS YOU ARE NOW OBLIGATED TO GO TO VEGAS, RIGHT!!!!?!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GONNA CALL YOUR MOM AND ASK IF IT'S COOL, I'M DRIVIN!!!! LOL :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Does anyone know who took first place 26". Just wondering who beat us.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 22 2005, 02:15 PM~3671214
> *That drum bike still belong to the Kottonmouth drummer Lou Dog?  Was he wandering around?  I remember seeing a pic of him in a mag (LRB?) with a club shirt on but couldn't tell which one
> *


He want there. I think he had some guy set it up for him. His reg card said Style b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 22 2005, 02:24 PM~3671258
> *HEY RAUL, CONGRAT'S ON THE 3RD PLACE SWEEPSTAKES!!! YOU KNOW THIS MEANS YOU ARE NOW OBLIGATED TO GO TO VEGAS, RIGHT!!!!?!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GONNA CALL YOUR MOM AND ASK IF IT'S COOL, I'M DRIVIN!!!! LOL :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just let me get some sleep. Im still tired.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Some nice pics you guys got there! Hey TONY you know your coming out to Miami with Lil PHX!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost done, More Low Vintage b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 03:41 PM~3671349
> *Just let me get some sleep. Im still tired.
> *


TIRED :0 Oh hell no. I got four hours of sleep all weekend and I'm not complaining. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2005, 02:49 PM~3671394
> *TIRED  :0  Oh hell no. I got four hours of sleep all weekend and I'm not complaining.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what happens when you hang out with el toro and all of them. :0


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 03:51 PM~3671408
> *Thats what happens when you hang out with el toro and all of them.  :0
> *


Fucking Toro called me at 5:45 am on Sunday. He wanted me to go out and hang out by the pool with them. :0 

You need to hang out with us once. Just don't fall asleep :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More of Wimones bike


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wimone!!!! NICE!!!!! Hey I gotta hit you up homie PM me with your # when you get a chance I lost it on my phone listings!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2005, 02:54 PM~3671437
> *Fucking Toro called me at 5:45 am on Sunday. He wanted me to go out and hang out by the pool with them.  :0
> 
> You need to hang out with us once. Just don't fall asleep  :biggrin:
> *


Next time.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 22 2005, 02:58 PM~3671465
> *Wimone!!!! NICE!!!!! Hey I gotta hit you up homie PM me with your # when you get a chance I lost it on my phone listings!!!
> *


THANKS MAN I JUST DID WHAT I COULD, LIVIN ON A BUDGET YOU KNOW...
I'LL PM YOU IN A SEC.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all the pictures I have. I hope you guys like them.  If anyone else has pictures please feel free to post them. I guess I got almost all the bikes but I tried. 

Congrats to all the winners. It was a busy day. It was  to meet Aftershock and low83cutty.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 22 2005, 04:10 PM~3671519
> *THANKS MAN I JUST DID WHAT I COULD, LIVIN ON A BUDGET YOU KNOW...
> I'LL PM YOU IN A SEC.
> *


Bike looked really good bro. My brother and I saw the 63 and all we could say was DAMN!! :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey i was wondering about youre picture files taht you have on some site haza something thats all icould remeber i was wondering if you can post them if all if not cool


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2005, 03:20 PM~3671574
> *Bike looked really good bro. My brother and I saw the 63 and all we could say was DAMN!! :0  :0
> *


THANKS MAN I REALLY SWEATTED THAT ONE, I MEAN LOOK AT WHAT I WAS UP AGAINST, EVIL 63? YEAH THERE WAS PRESSURE.......
THANKS BRO


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stupid dail up 
i was here an hour 
bad ass show man love urs sickMtwisted and wimone bike 
congrats with ur placing


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 23 2005, 02:10 AM~3671519
> *THANKS MAN I JUST DID WHAT I COULD, LIVIN ON A BUDGET YOU KNOW...
> I'LL PM YOU IN A SEC.
> *



I just noticed you did a better seat on it this year :thumbsup: Yeah man that's kinda what I was thinkin about for it only a fully custom heart cut out shape but its all good, the saddle seat works perfectly also


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 10:02 PM~3669951
> *New Style b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool man I like that little 16" blue bike :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 07:38 PM~3669144
> *Aftershock
> 
> 
> ...


Read the article in Oct LRM. "disc brake parts were recieved from Mike Lopez from Finest Kreations Bike Club" 

We're doubling up on clubs now :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

congrats to all that placed! :thumbsup: looks like a great turnout.

i love that sweet n sour and aftershock.them paintjobs take me back to the old school days!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 11:12 PM~3670313
> *Sabor Latino b.c.
> 
> 
> ...



I like that 16" Full Custom.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO PLACED AT THIS SHOW :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.ALL THE BIKES WERE FUCKING BAD ASS GOOD JOB FELLAS


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2005, 07:21 PM~3673150
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO PLACED AT THIS SHOW :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ALL. THE BIKES WERE FUCKING BAD ASS GOOD JOB FELLAS
> *


don't count yourself out, you got a nice project going, keep it up and if i can help you let me know.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 22 2005, 03:21 PM~3671584
> *hey i was wondering about youre picture files taht you have on some site haza something thats all icould remeber i was wondering if you can post them if all if not cool
> *


From which show?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

do the skirts on after shock open or there just like that ... that bike is freakin sick man i remeber when it was a street scooby doo bike i saw it once i think in fontana or ontario


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Naw its stepped out but its bad ass modifications. I like the stepped out look. I got a little bit of a step out on the top of my tank myself  Its a pain in the ass to cut the pieces that step it out like that rather than keeping it flat but its well worth it as you can see :biggrin: 

Can someone post pics of when it was the Scooby Do bike? :dunno: I think I might remember but not sure.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AFTERSHOCK IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE BIKES OUT THERE


----------



## Bicicleta Azteca BK (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 12:06 PM~3669011
> *Blvd Kings b.c.
> 
> 
> ...







thanks socios b.c. prez for taking pics of the bikes of BLVD. KINGS!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was going to say whats up. I talked to you guys on saturday. I might have talked to you. Were you the one in the black shirt? Im glad to see your club growing.  I know we will see you guys at the shows.  Nothing but respect for Blvd Kings b.c.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey was their any RADICAL bikes out their ,,, i might of passed it ,, but can some one post some !!!!!


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

GREAT job on ALL the bikes!!!!!
See you all next year!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Aug 22 2005, 10:19 PM~3674193
> *Hey was their any RADICAL bikes out their ,,, i might of passed it ,, but can some one post some !!!!!
> *


There really wasnt any radicals this year. Still, I wouldnt underestimate those UCE bikes.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOTS OF CLEAN BIKES. 

I GUESS NO TRUE CONTENDER FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR CAME OUT......BUT I GUESS THE TRIKE THAT WON CAN BE CONSIDERED A TRUE CONTENDER FOR THE TRIKE TITLE. 

WELL SAN ANTONIO IS THE LAST STOP FOR ANY CONTENDERS TO COME OUT. IF NOT IT IS BETWEEN PINNACLE AND PROPHECY.

NICE SHOW AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE GUYS THAT SHOWED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 23 2005, 06:57 AM~3675220
> *LOTS OF CLEAN BIKES.
> 
> I GUESS NO TRUE CONTENDER FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR CAME OUT......BUT I GUESS THE TRIKE THAT WON CAN BE CONSIDERED A TRUE CONTENDER FOR THE TRIKE TITLE.
> ...


The first place trike won 3rd sweeps in vegas a few years back. I didnt ask him if he was going to vegas though.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH I RECOGNIZE IT FROM THAT YEAR. THINK IT WAS BACK IN 2002. WELL HE HAS A SHOT THIS YEAR. 

SO FAR THE MAIN CONTENDERS ARE:

BIKE:

PINNACLE
PROPHECY

TRIKE:

ASLYUM
REALM OF FANTASY
EXCALIBUR



DID I MISS ANYONE??


THERE IS STILL SAN ANTONIO TO GO............SO THAT IS THE LAST CHANCE.....


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 23 2005, 07:22 AM~3675309
> *:0
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I fucked up


----------



## Bicicleta Azteca BK (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2005, 01:16 AM~3673974
> *I was going to say whats up. I talked to you guys on saturday. I might have talked to you. Were you the one in the black shirt? Im glad to see your club growing.    I know we will see you guys at the shows.    Nothing but respect for Blvd Kings b.c.
> *




i was wearing a black BLVD. KING's sweater ........ my friend eddy was wearing a black shirt you probly talk'd with him.....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice pics! good turn out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more picture. This is Blvd Kings pedal cars.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DID THEY REALLY BRING THE WHOLE TRAILER FOR 3 PEDAL CARS?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2005, 02:51 PM~3677546
> *DID THEY REALLY BRING THE WHOLE TRAILER FOR 3 PEDAL CARS?
> *


YES SIR WHEN I TALKED TO THE OWNER HE SAID HE THOUGHT PEOPLE WOULD GET A KICK OUT OF THAT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 23 2005, 06:20 PM~3675297
> *YEAH I RECOGNIZE IT FROM THAT YEAR.  THINK IT WAS BACK IN 2002.  WELL HE HAS A SHOT THIS YEAR.
> 
> SO FAR THE MAIN CONTENDERS ARE:
> ...


I guess that dude Troub3l didn't make it out :roflmao:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2005, 03:55 PM~3677574
> *I guess that dude Troub3l didn't make it out  :roflmao:
> *


Damn tony, i almost forgot about him :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Aug 24 2005, 12:57 AM~3677592
> *Damn tony, i almost forgot about him :roflmao:
> *



Neither did 7up bike. both a bunch of smack talkers. Oh wait a minute, did they mean they were busting out in 2006? :ugh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2005, 04:03 PM~3677645
> *Neither did 7up bike.  both a bunch of smack talkers.  Oh wait a minute, did they mean they were busting out in 2006?  :ugh:
> *


didnt 7up bike "already have a bike?" 

I wonder who they actually were.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Aug 24 2005, 01:11 AM~3677698
> *didnt 7up bike "already have a bike?"
> 
> I wonder who they actually were.......
> *


Yeah him and troub3l 

troub3l was talkin crap sayin he had Fonzy murals, etc. Bullsh** :thumbsdown:


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 01:58 PM~3670236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this the bike that beat me?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Aug 24 2005, 02:25 AM~3678125
> *is this the bike that beat me?
> *



Do you have a beach cruizer? Post up a pic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

your is way better then that one


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2005, 03:29 PM~3678154
> *Do you have a beach cruizer?  Post up a pic
> *


HELLZ BELLE!!!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Aug 24 2005, 02:31 AM~3678168
> *HELLZ BELLE!!!!!!  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Doh! I didnt realize he owned that one. WTF? That green one could NOT have beeaten Hellz belle. That bike is too bad ass in beach cruizer category


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Aug 23 2005, 05:25 PM~3678125
> *is this the bike that beat me?
> *


looks like a first place trophy to me! who did i piss off?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2005, 03:54 PM~3677566
> *YES SIR WHEN I TALKED TO THE OWNER HE SAID HE THOUGHT PEOPLE WOULD GET A KICK OUT OF THAT
> *


Little Trailer Queens, but seriously, i like the way that looks :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im laggin on gettin my pics up i should by this weekend!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

slow poke, hurry up, 


j/k


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2005, 03:36 PM~3677422
> *One more picture. This is Blvd Kings pedal cars.
> *



THats some crazy ass shit ,,, but pretty dam cool ,,, damm thats fuckin sick ,,, i would of did the same!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Aug 23 2005, 03:25 PM~3678125
> *is this the bike that beat me?
> *


It might have been one of the Viejitos bikes. They had two cruisers and so did 209 style.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN TONYO WHY YOU GOT TO MENTION TROUB13 AND 7UP.........NOW THEY WILL BE COMING ON HERE TALKING ALL THE TALK AGAIN.............BUT WAIT, THERE IS STILL SAN ANTONIO FOR THEM TO QUALIFY........REMEMBER MIKE USED TO COME ALL THE WAY TO DALLAS TO QUALIFY..........


THOSE PEDAL CARS RIDE IN STYLE..........THAT WAS SOMETHING TO SEE.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Aug 23 2005, 04:37 PM~3678203
> *looks like a first place trophy to me! who did i piss off?
> *


They must know what kind of person you are and decided it's timie for pay back. :biggrin: 
That does look like a first place trophy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

maybe it is a 1st place trophy, but maybe not this show. think about it, they don't give out trophies during the show till the end.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 24 2005, 04:49 PM~3681733
> *MAN TONYO WHY YOU GOT TO MENTION TROUB13 AND 7UP.........NOW THEY WILL BE COMING ON HERE TALKING ALL THE TALK AGAIN.............BUT WAIT, THERE IS STILL SAN ANTONIO FOR THEM TO QUALIFY........REMEMBER MIKE USED TO COME ALL THE WAY TO DALLAS TO QUALIFY..........
> THOSE PEDAL CARS RIDE IN STYLE..........THAT WAS SOMETHING TO SEE.
> *


Yeah but those guys were shyt talkers to begin with, they don't got nothin worth showing. They're like the US version of Ali, full of it with nothing to back it up :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

TONY O .........KEEP MY NAME OUT OF UR MOUTH.....U DONT KNOW NOTHING


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 24 2005, 10:12 PM~3686031
> *TONY O .........KEEP MY NAME OUT OF UR MOUTH.....U DONT KNOW NOTHING
> *


he always shows up when his name's mentioned, it's crazy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 24 2005, 08:13 PM~3686047
> *he always shows up when his name's mentioned, it's crazy
> *


either it's someone in disguise or he's logged on anonymously


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 10:15 PM~3686060
> *either it's someone in disguise or he's logged on anonymously
> *


ip check :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 22 2005, 09:28 AM~3669389
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey is there some tip of cylinder in the inside of the fender


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 25 2005, 05:13 AM~3686047
> *he always shows up when his name's mentioned, it's crazy
> *


Damn just like clockwork. Just like BeatleJuice or Candyman if you say his name enough times he shows up :ugh: I'm scurred now :tears:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

like satan... I'd trade my soul for a lowrider bike...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2005, 08:24 PM~3686138
> *Damn just like clockwork.  Just like BeatleJuice or Candyman  if you say his name enough times he shows up :ugh:  I'm scurred now :tears:
> *


how weird, tony left, 7up came, tony came back and 7up is gone again. sounds fishy tony :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

look, again, where's tony?

4 Members: noe_from_texas, SIC'N'TWISTED, 7UP_BIKE, lil deville


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

DONT WORRY TONY O THE BIKE BE OUT BEFORE UR 2 SO CALL WEBPAGES.............LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 24 2005, 08:32 PM~3686209
> *DONT WORRY TONY O THE BIKE BE OUT BEFORE UR 2 SO CALL WEBPAGES.............LOL
> *


at least he's funny :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 10:35 PM~3686231
> *at least he's funny :biggrin:
> *


yeah, he got Tony on that one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 07:31 PM~3686203
> *look, again, where's tony?
> 
> 4 Members: noe_from_texas, SIC'N'TWISTED, 7UP_BIKE, lil deville
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey i was wondering about the fender is there something pushing the back of the frame or is just a spring


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

6 Members: noe_from_texas, lil deville,* TonyO*, Clown confution, toyshopcustoms, Racer X

look who's here and no more 7UP


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

:0 :0 :0

damn tony, say it aint so......SAY IT AINT SO :tears:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

now I want an IP check wheres 1ofakind?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

hey RICH ip check this shit for us


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 07:44 PM~3686325
> *6 Members: noe_from_texas, lil deville, TonyO, Clown confution, toyshopcustoms, Racer X
> 
> look who's here and no more 7UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 24 2005, 08:46 PM~3686345
> *hey RICH ip check this shit for us
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 25 2005, 05:32 AM~3686209
> *DONT WORRY TONY O THE BIKE BE OUT BEFORE UR 2 SO CALL WEBPAGES.............LOL
> *


:burn: :tears: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

20 Members: sergio187, Clown confution, I-beam, lucky8lowrider, TonyO, Bigtyme, noe_from_texas, juiced 64, 73rollin3, LOWRIDERTRIKE81, lowridin14, LuckyLooney, cadillac_pimpin, Racer X, lil deville, toyshopcustoms, lalove, delinquent cycles 4 u, 7UP_BIKE, CADI


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 25 2005, 05:44 AM~3686325
> *6 Members: noe_from_texas, lil deville, TonyO, Clown confution, toyshopcustoms, Racer X
> 
> look who's here and no more 7UP
> *



It ain't me man I swear


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he Tonyowned you there tony, or should i say, you tonyowned yourself
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 25 2005, 05:50 AM~3686384
> *he Tonyowned you there tony, or should i say, you tonyowned yourself
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2005, 07:49 PM~3686376
> *20 Members: sergio187, Clown confution, I-beam, lucky8lowrider, TonyO, Bigtyme, noe_from_texas, juiced 64, 73rollin3, LOWRIDERTRIKE81, lowridin14, LuckyLooney, cadillac_pimpin, Racer X, lil deville, toyshopcustoms, lalove, delinquent cycles 4 u, 7UP_BIKE, CADI
> *


a full house :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey man what the hell, why aint I in there? now i feel left out


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: I-beam, lucky8lowrider,* TonyO*, noe_from_texas, luv 'em low lows, Racer X, gangstersparadise1, Clown confution, cadillac_pimpin, LuckyLooney, toyshopcustoms, sergio187, 73rollin3, delinquent cycles 4 u, lil deville, lalove, *7UP_BIKE*


:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 24 2005, 07:53 PM~3686415
> *23 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: I-beam, lucky8lowrider, TonyO, noe_from_texas, luv 'em low lows, Racer X, gangstersparadise1, Clown confution, cadillac_pimpin, LuckyLooney, toyshopcustoms, sergio187, 73rollin3, delinquent cycles 4 u, lil deville, lalove, 7UP_BIKE
> :0
> *


now i feel left out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, Racer X, SIC'N'TWISTED, 7UP_BIKE, lalove


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

IF I WAS THE DOUGHNUT KING ...I WOULD JUMP OFF THE GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE..LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a sigh of relief, i was gonna start a "Ban Tonyo" Topic, hahahaha


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2005, 10:55 PM~3686438
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TonyO, Racer X, SIC'N'TWISTED, 7UP_BIKE, lalove
> 
> *


you can probably log on to 2 names at once


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 24 2005, 08:55 PM~3686445
> *IF I WAS THE DOUGHNUT KING ...I WOULD JUMP OFF THE GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE..LOL
> *


sorry Tony, but he is funny


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 10:57 PM~3686464
> *sorry Tony, but he is funny
> *


looks like noe has a new crush :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

shut it kid, hahahaha


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 10:59 PM~3686490
> *shut it kid, hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 24 2005, 08:55 PM~3686445
> *IF I WAS THE DOUGHNUT KING ...I WOULD JUMP OFF THE GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE..LOL
> *


Thats funny cause I know the depth of tonyo's "doughnut" job. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Aug 25 2005, 06:23 AM~3686731
> *Thats funny cause I know the depth of tonyo's "doughnut" job. :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Aug 23 2005, 03:25 PM~3678125
> *is this the bike that beat me?
> *


1st place 26"class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 24 2005, 08:43 PM~3687334
> *1st place 26"class
> *


Thats what I thought.


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2005, 11:19 PM~3687562
> *Thats what I thought.
> *


at least it wasn't that limegreen bike! what was his score?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 25 2005, 05:57 AM~3686464
> *sorry Tony, but he is funny
> *


WTF? 

What's wrong with doughnuts? Did you know that Krispy Kreme had a corporate jet, had fresh flowers brought into its corporate offices everyday, and were big ballin just like some of the wall street kings out there? That's what caused the company to nearly go bankrupt though and they cut it all out now but they used to play with the big boys. Now they're making a steady comeback in profits but doughnuts rake in 150%+ profits. It takes 5 or 10 cents to make a doughnut even some of the fancier ones and you sell them at 70 cents each that's a huge ass profit


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

^ LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 26 2005, 08:02 AM~3694642
> *^  LOL
> *


Word up to 7UP


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

pepsi


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 27 2005, 05:04 AM~3700273
> *pepsi
> *


Yo man someone needs to build a Squirt bike. We already got 7up and Sprite, we need another citrus soda themed bike, what about Fresca also? :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2005, 10:16 PM~3700358
> *Yo man someone needs to build a Squirt bike.  We already got 7up and Sprite, we need another citrus soda themed bike, what about Fresca also?  :biggrin:
> *


mountain dew


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

SPRITE BIKE COPY ME .........LOL....HE GOT THE IDEA WHEN HE SAW ME AT THE 1996 SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES..LOL


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 26 2005, 10:26 PM~3700416
> *SPRITE BIKE COPY ME .........LOL....HE GOT THE IDEA WHEN HE SAW ME AT THE 1996  SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES..LOL
> *


:rofl: SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 27 2005, 05:26 AM~3700416
> *SPRITE BIKE COPY ME .........LOL....HE GOT THE IDEA WHEN HE SAW ME AT THE 1996  SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES..LOL
> *


7up bike's been around that long? :dunno: Where's the pics of old school 7up bike?

Hey you need to come out with another version, the dnL bike :biggrin:


----------



## Alwayz Clown'n (Aug 27, 2005)

My Bike Wit The Spinnaz 
From Alwayz Clown'n Bike Club Frisco
The Frisco Bike 

ALWAYZ CLOWN'N


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alwayz Clown'n_@Aug 26 2005, 11:20 PM~3701612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you got deuces yippy yay :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alwayz Clown'n_@Aug 27 2005, 02:20 AM~3701612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow man hopefully it's just shitty pics, because the pinstriping looks like ass


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i thought i posted thies in here


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2005, 07:41 PM~3686295
> *hey i was wondering about the fender is there something pushing the back of the frame or is just a spring
> *


If your Talking About the back fender its crank operated notice the handle on the center post.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i always like raul's show topics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 3 2007, 09:04 AM~7396476
> *i always like raul's show topics
> *


Thanks.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2005, 09:32 AM~3669124
> *Elite b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


hella old pics of my bike


memories :biggrin:


----------

